# Natural IVF



## Blossom D (May 3, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to the site. I have being trying for baby no 2 for approx 3 years. No problems first time round. 
I have had all the fertility tests and after levels, ovulation and sperm investigations didn't show any problems (all fine) I had a lap and dye which showed I have Pelvic Inflammation Disease (PID) (haven't suffered with any symptoms and I don't know when I got it). The PID hasn't blocked my tubes but this can be the only reason for no 2nd pregnancy. The consultant said as I haven't got pregnant to date, it is very unlikely it will happen naturally and my two options are surgery (to laser some adhesions) which might help or IVF.

I've been reading up a bit but I don't know what to do. (We are desperate for a new baby and my daughter is nearly 5 and is wishing every night for a sibling, it breaks my heart. I feel time is just ticking away. I'm finding it all very hard. 
Now to my question. As my body seems to be ready to make a baby (it's just the PID messing with my tubes thats causing the problem) I having been considering Natural IVF. Has anybody considered or currently having Natural IVF? How is it going? where did you go? or is anybody suffering with the same condition and/or dilemma. I would love to hear from you.


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Blossom, 
    I have similar problems to you my tubes have let me down frequently! i have a beautiful DD and she is an absolute blessing to us both.
We have been through IVF BFN and tried frozen embryos, 2 in October BFN and we have 6 left we are about to start a natural FET next month. I like to think ahead as it helps me cope with it all so i have spoke to a nurse at our clinic and asked if they do natural ivf ? ( after all Louise brown 25 years ago was, her mums ovaries were not stimulated) she  said i would have to See a consultant in London and she recommended i speak with the consultant i am under, it was something she as a ivf nurse was interested in, and i got the impression the clinic may do it more in the future, after all not all clinics do natural FET's and i think i am right in saying our clinic haven't done it for all that long. (i do know though that the success rates with natural or medicated are very similar)
My thoughts are quite strong on the subject as i had severe OHSS when i went through IVF and it was a truly frightening experience, one i so wish not to repeat so i really want to do natural ivf. The success rate is not so high but you don't have to pump drugs into you and also you don't need a 3 month gap in between treatments.( and a lot less money)
My DD asks for a brother or sister( well she says sister but I've told her if its a boy it wont be annoying like the ones at school and that she'd love a brother very much!!) I spend my life going through ' trying to have another baby" and quite frankly I'm fed right up about it!! one more i want just one more!! i know lots of couples don't even have one but that doesn't make my pain any less I'm afraid. 
Anyway, now i have that off my chest, i wish you luck and please let me know if you find out anymore or in deed embark on it at all.
Suzanne xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi you guys,
Sorry to hear that you have both been suffering with secondary infertility, it would appear that it is much more common than I originally thought! There are quite a few of us around! Sadly!!  
I understand all your frustrations, the hardest part of it is the awful feeling of letting dd down, and not being able to give her a sibling. I have recently had bfn from ivf cycle, we plan to try again. Hadn't really considered the natural ivf route, but the part that interests me is the fact that you don't have a have a big gap between cycles. Might ask about it at my review next week.
I wish you both best of luck, there are a few of us who hang out on the daily thread, feel free to join us. The more the merryer! (can't spell!)
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I am seriously considering Natural IVF in the next 18 months-2yrs.


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Blossom,

today is the first i'd heard of natural ivf and i'm intrigued!
Was told yesterday by cons that fsh levels too high/irregular for clomid & prob be the same with ivf, which was heartbreaking as i thought we were finally getting somewhere. 
Maybe natural ivf is a possibility? If the drugs won't help, my eggs are a bit iffy and DH SA not too bad, then maybe?  It's been 3 years since my last mc (4 in 10 yrs ttc) so something's obviously not getting to the right spot?!
All was grim earlier, maybe you've lit the light at the end of my tunnel...good luck to you hun, let me know how you get on 
luv sam xx

Hi cinders & mrs redcap, have been on daily messages, life's grim at mo, hope you'r well xxx


----------



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi
I asked about this on this site a year or so ago and got a couple of answers:

_Hope you found create london www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk - its about £1000 per cycle but not recommended for male factor (what ever they say) ! 
CRM london do it - its low regs rather than natural but its a very good clinic

CRM London

Park Lorne 
111 Park Road
London NW8 7JL
ENGLAND
Tel : 44 (0) 20 7616 6767
Fax : 44 (0) 20 7616 6789

web = www.londonfertilityclinic.com/index.php?l=EN_

I think the main issue with me is that the clinic has to be open 24hrs a day so that when you are ready to ov, you go in and they do the egg collection. As this can be at anytime and because I live in the middle of nowhere, it was going to cause a problem. I am about 1.5hrs from London, which is my nearest clinic.

In the end we decided that if we try 'super ovulation' (if they offer it) and then do normal (low stimulation/short protocol, not sure on terminology) IVF at the end of this year.

Natural IVF is good (apparently) for older women (I'm 40) as they give no drugs.

I hope you all get your answers soon, and for you long awaited 2nd child. I to have a DD who will be 4 in Sept and keeps asking for a sibling (sister actually but I think it's a girl thing!) She won't miss out on much being the ony one, cerainly not attention, but I really want to give her a sibling for when she's older. Hopefully they will get on!

Take care.

The links posted here are not associated with Fertility Friends, and therefore not supported by them


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

hi there
like you guys intrigued by all this so am going to create open day tomorrow... now will make sure i really quiz them on male fctor!
fluffyx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Bakerbird,
thankyou for the info on the clinic, it looks really good and i will be phoning up to find out more, they have an open day tomorrow which had i lived closer i would be interested to go. If my 3 remaining embryos aren't successful then this is the route we will be taking. I've asked at my clinic and they have said that i should discuss it with my consultant in the near future if my remaining embryos didn't work,they actually don't do natural IVF but refer you to a clinic in London, i wonder if this is the one? We have friends close to it so if we decided to go there for treatment it would be handy for when they did the egg collection/embryo transfer.
I'd like to say 'thankyou' because actually this info has cheered me up! i recently got another BFN with frozen embryos and have been feeling quite fed up as couldn't possibly continplate having a stimulated cycle again, i had severe OHSS and i wouldn't put us through that again.
Suzanne xx


----------



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

A bit late with the reply but you're welcome!! I hope you get your BFP really soon


----------

